# [SOLVED] Why did my computer blue screen after my overclock?



## RageSaul (Sep 22, 2013)

So, yesterday I decided to overclock after researching and learning how to do it a fair bit. I turned off turbo boost, didn't change the Vcore but I changed the offset value (or whatever it was called, something like DVID) by -0.065V. Then I exited and saved it all and my PC booted up. I got into my desktop, opened up core temp and my computer blue screened (my temps were 35~ before it crashed). Whenever I booted my computer back up it froze after 2 seconds, enabling me to get into the bios but not do anything. So, I reset the CMOS, booted back up and it stopped freezing. I went into the bios and restored everything and my computer works fine now.

What caused this BSOD? Was I supposed to change the Vcore, or did I change the DVID (offset value) wrongly? And was there any other options I needed to change?

My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z77X UD3H and I am using an Intel i5 3570k CPU @ 3.4Ghz. My cooler is a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO.

I really want to overclock but I am scared of it blue screening/going wrong again.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why did my computer blue screen after my overclock?*

Most likely the OC was too much or not done properly.
Have you read the stickies at the top of this section for proper OC'ing?
Any particular reason yo want to OC? What do you hope to achieve/gain by OCiing a 3.4GHz CPU?
Posting the full specs might also be helpful.
Brand/specs/amount of RAM?
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## RageSaul (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Why did my computer blue screen after my overclock?*

Ok.

I will read the stickies now.
I want to overclock to get better FPS in lots of the games I play. 

These are my specs: Intel Core i5-3570K, Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, NZXT Phantom 410 (Black) - My Custom Build - RageSaul's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker United Kingdom


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why did my computer blue screen after my overclock?*

A 3.4GHz CPU Q-Core and 7970 GPU should not have any problems with games but if you feel you want to OC, best of luck.
Note: OC'ing voids warranties.


----------



## RageSaul (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Why did my computer blue screen after my overclock?*

Well I want better FPS so I think I would like to overclock. I don't mind about warranty, if I know what I'm doing I won't destroy my CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you have any problems, after reading the OC stickies, post back.


----------



## RageSaul (Sep 22, 2013)

Ah okay, so after reading on how to do it in more detail I sort of understand what I did wrong a bit better. I think my Vcore was too low.

So, some things about the guide of how to OC a quad core I don't understand. 

Is FSB the same as your CPU clock (E.g. my FSB would be 3.4Ghz right now)?
Why do I need to change my vram? And How do I find out what not to go over in vram?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

getting a blue screen because your overclock doesn't mean you have damaged your system or anything really bad.


----------

